# Problemas con stage4 por cambio de disco duro.

## pcmaster

Hola,

He substituido mi antiguo disco duro de 2 50 GB por uno nuevo de 2 TB. la BIOS lo ve entero sin problemas.

He psado els sistema de un disco a otro mediante un stage4. Pues bien, no consigo que funcione correctamente.

Al iniciar sesión en modo gráfico, sale un error que dice que no se podrá conectar con la red Bluetootth, aunque el sonido (uso auriculares unalámbricos bluetooth) sí funciona.

Los mensajes salen lentísimos, la vantana puede tardar varios minutos en aparecer completamente.

Networkmanager se inicia al arrancar, pero el applet en modo gráfico no funciona.

Además, tengo alguna partición puesta en en fstab (lo que hacía que no aparecieran en el escritorio) ahora sí aparecen.

¿Alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema?

----------

## cameta

https://www.maketecheasier.com/back-up-entire-hard-drive-linux/

Yo hubiera conectado los dos discos duros y hubiera clonado el viejo en el nuevo.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Gracias por la respuesta. Al final es lo que he hecho y ha funcionado.

Pero es que realizo periódicamente, bueno de vez en cuando, un stage 4 de respaldo del sistema, y que no me haya funcionado correctamente me da que pensar en que si se estropea el disco duro no lo podré recuperar.

Los manuales online para instalar el sistema desde un stage 4 dicen que hay que crear manualmente dos archivos en /dev, console y null, para poder arrancar, y que después udev crea el resto.

Sin embargo, al clonar un disco sobre otro, me dado cuenta que el directorio udev, que no estaba montado, (bueno, sí, pero no como del sistema udev) tenía muchos más archivos. Quizá hay sido la causa...

Los archivos y directorios que tengo puestos que no sean incluidos en el stage 4 son:

dir_excludes="/dev /proc /sys /tmp /usr/portage /var/tmp /root /home /mnt /run /var/run"

¿Veis alguno que sí debiera estar, y que pueda haber sido la causa, aparte de /udev?

Saludos,

----------

## cameta

Como dijo Arthur C. Clarke en Cita Con Rama: los ramanes lo hacían todo POR TRIPLICADO. 

Los discos duros son baratos pero perder los datos puede salir muy caro.   :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Para guardar la copia de seguridad de los datos tengo una caja externa con dos discos duros WD RED, que al conectarlos por USB se ven de forma independiente y están condifurados en un RAID1 com mdadm.

El stage 4, la idea era guardar una copia de respaldo del sistema.

Saludos,

----------

## cameta

¿No hay algún manual sobre como crear los stage4 e instalarlos?

----------

## pcmaster

Yo me bajé el script publicado por BrianW, sólo he modificado un poco los directorios para meter el archivo donde quiero que lo meta, y he añadido que ponga la fecha en el nombre del archivo.

Pero algo falla.

----------

## cameta

Puede ser algún error en tus modificaciones. 

¿has probado esto?

http://www.tutorials.chymera.eu/blog/2014/05/18/mkstage4-stage4-tarballs-made-easy/

https://github.com/TheChymera/mkstage4

Disponible en el chymeric overlay.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Gracias por el enlace. Es otra versión de stage4, por lo visto hay bastantes diferentes.

Veo que dicha versión, por defecto, no copia los siguientes directorios:

EXCLUDES="\

--exclude=${TARGET}home/*/.bash_history \

--exclude=${TARGET}dev/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}media/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}mnt/*/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}proc/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}run/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}sys/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}tmp/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}usr/portage/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}var/lock/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}var/log/* \

--exclude=${TARGET}var/run/*"

y le puedes indicar otros alternativos.

El mío aplica estos:

--exclude=/home/*

--exclude=/dev/*

--exclude=/mnt/*

--exclude=/proc/*

--exclude=/run/*

--exclude=/sys/*

--exclude=/tmp/*

--exclude=/usr/portage/*

--exclude=/var/run/* 

--exclude=/var/tmp/*

--exclude=/root/*

Veo que me faltan /var/lock y /var/run/.

He obtenido un listado de los archivos que se han incluido en el tarball con

```
tar --list -f Core2Duo-2017-08-01-stage4.tar.bz2>lista.txt
```

y después con grep he comprobado que no hay nada de /run/ ni de /var/lock

```
Core2Duo stage4 # cat lista.txt | grep /run/

/run/

/var/lib/run/

/var/lib/run/ConsoleKit/

/var/lib/run/ConsoleKit/database

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/bad.go

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/good.go

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/subdir/

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/subdir/internal/

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/subdir/internal/private/

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/subdir/internal/private/private.go

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/internal/

/usr/lib64/go/src/cmd/go/testdata/src/run/internal/internal.go

Core2Duo stage4 # 

Core2Duo stage4 # cat lista.txt | grep /var/lock

/var/lock

Core2Duo stage4 # 
```

Así que eso no es. 

¿Podría ser culpa del archivo /var/lib/run/ConsoleKit/database? (aunque no creo, porque en el disco de 250 GB, montado por USB, el archivo aparece igualmente)

El fallo era en modo gráfico, el entorno de texto iniciaba bien.

Al inicar sesión en modo gráfico iba todo superlento, tardar minutos en abrir una ventana o salir, al clicar en el botón de apagar sólo estaba activa la opción de cerrar sesión (no apagar ni reiniciar)...

¿Alguna idea sobre qué puede faltar o sobrar y que haga fallar al sistema al restaurar desde un stage 4?

¿Lo habéis hecho alguna vez?

La copia directa de disco a disco, iniciando con un SystemRescueCD via USB sí que me funcionó correctamente.

Saludos.

P.D. He editado el título del hilo para que no parezca que es un problema de hardware del disco.

----------

## Swicher

 *cameta wrote:*   

> ¿No hay algún manual sobre como crear los stage4 e instalarlos?

 

También esta lo de http://tuxtor.shekalug.org/haciendo-un-stage-4-a-partir-de-una-instalacion-de-funtoo/ (si bien es para Funtoo, el procedimiento igualmente debería ser aplicable a Gentoo) aunque aun no lo he probado.

----------

## pelelademadera

pregunto, porque no haces un dd y listo?

dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb

despues solucionas el tamaño de particiones con gparted por ejemplo, o fdisk...

sino podes usar un cp -a, pero tenes que reinstalar el gestor de arranque...

dd siempre funciona

----------

## pcmaster

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> pregunto, porque no haces un dd y listo?
> 
> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
> 
> despues solucionas el tamaño de particiones con gparted por ejemplo, o fdisk...
> ...

 

Eso sólo funcionaria con dos discos idénticos.

Fdisk y parted no permiten cambiar el tamaño de la partición sin perder los datos.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   pregunto, porque no haces un dd y listo?
> 
> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
> 
> despues solucionas el tamaño de particiones con gparted por ejemplo, o fdisk...
> ...

 

cp -a no depende del disco

dd lo unico que te cambia es que el disco figure como el original, y no como el nuevo, redimensionando las particiones y con un fsck posterior se soluciona, a mi criterio es lo mas simple, es lento el dump, pero en tiempo total suele ser mucho mas rapido

----------

